# Single Blade vs. Double Blade



## TheSalamanderCo (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a relatively new whitewater canoeist and am self taught so far. I typically paddle upstream, portaging rapids I cannot paddle up and then of course I come back down. I have been using a double bladed paddle but all of the video clips I see are of single bladed paddles. Can someone engage me with a thought on one vs. the other?


----------



## catsailor (Mar 8, 2014)

*blades.*

When referring to single blades, some say: "Half the paddle, twice the man."


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are canoeing you might want to consider using a single bladed paddle. It gives you better leverage with your strokes from the kneeling position and allows you to perform a "j" stroke more efficiently and effectively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

And yes, half the paddle twice the paddler.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

If you are going upstream solo, a double blade is certainly more efficient than j-stroking or switching the whole way with a single blade. Here in New England a lot of guys use a push pole and stand for upstream travel. Google it.

A single blade does require more skill, and has a lot more class.


----------

